
DNA technique that caught Golden State Killer is more powerful than we thought - rustcharm
https://www.theverge.com/2018/10/11/17964862/family-dna-crime-search-golden-state-killer-forensics#
======
coolspot
There is no way of not leaving DNA samples on a crime scene.

Humans lose tiny particles of skin, hairs all the time.

I can see how this powerful technology can make 99.99% murder clearance rate
reality, changing the world for better.

